# Dropping the front on 67 Lemans



## TECH46 (May 18, 2010)

Whats the quickest way to lower the front end of the 67 G Body without is being a permanent modification? (so i can go back to OE ride height with relative ease later). Shorter shocks and springs I am assuming? Best source for the parts I need?

Gonna stick some spacers between the coil spring and body to raise the rear a couple inches I suppose. Quick cheap and easy - but need to drop front a bit.

Thanks folks.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cut a coil off the spring. easy and free. no need to change shocks.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Some 1" drop front springs will drop the front, but increase the spring rate to make it handle better. I have Hotchkiss springs in mine. Cutting a coil also works, but you'll need an alignment whichever you do.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

cutting the spring is the quick fix that will lead to problems later on. If this was a honda I'd say go for it but there are much better ways to properly adjust the suspension that can be brought back to original later- read this Chevrolet Lowering - Chevy High Performance
hope that helps


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well i have the hotchkis lowering springs all the way around in my gto check out my photo's i have a really nice stance to my car.Remember three things make your car stance,paint,wheels.


kenny


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crustysack said:


> cutting the spring is the quick fix that will lead to problems later on. If this was a honda I'd say go for it but there are much better ways to properly adjust the suspension that can be brought back to original later- read this Chevrolet Lowering - Chevy High Performance
> hope that helps


i read the link and they dont have a problem with cutting springs if you dont go lower than 2 inches.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drop spindles are the best. You keep your spring integrity and no alignment needed.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

except this part" but as soon as you cut a spring, the spring rate increases". You can do it but it is the "hack "way to modify your suspension.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

when you buy lowering springs you dont buy factory spring rate.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> when you buy lowering springs you dont buy factory spring rate.


I agree, originally they were mushy, so old springs can be saved by cutting a coil. But, you don't get to choose how stiff the front will get by cutting a coil. Plus, you will need an alignment, and around here, they want $150!!! So, dropped spindles-whoops- that you don't have to align aren't that bad of a deal in comparison.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

jetstang said:


> I agree, originally they were mushy, so old springs can be saved by cutting a coil. But, you don't get to choose how stiff the front will get by cutting a coil. Plus, you will need an alignment, and around here, they want $150!!! So, dropped coils that you don't have to align aren't that bad of a deal in comparison.


why does a cut spring need an alignment but a short spring that you pay money for doesnt? my bad, you mean dropped spindles i assume. they are cool.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i was always toaught any time you mess with the altering the suspension you need a alignment.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ride height changes alignment and I would NEVER recommend drop spindles. Waaaaay too many problems with handling and clearance with tie rods and wheels, especially if you want to retain stock 14" wheels. 
If you want to keep the original parts for later, get the drop coils and go. I put Hotchkiss 2" drop springs in my 67 Camaro and love them. Nice stance, decent ride and much better cornering.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I cut one coil off of each front spring on a '66 I had. It lowered the car a LOT. Like 4 to 6 inches. It handled like a slot car, too. ANY time you change angles in the front end or change and adjustable part, the car will need to be re-aligned. As an alignment tech in the past, the second thing I always checked after making sure the tire pressure was ok was the ride height. I put stock springs back in the car when I sold it. The cut springs rode much harsher than stock, but the shocks, etc. worked fine.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

most of the time i have found half a coil is plenty. i have cut 1/4 of a coil at a time to sneak up on the look i want. as mushy as these cars are a firmer ride has been welcomed by me. as low as i see the rear on some of these cars 4-6 inches probably is just a moderate rake.


----------

